# CA finish and the bushings???



## bca1313 (May 7, 2006)

I finally finished my first pen with the CA finish and all the information on the site really helped.  I am pretty happy with it.

My question is how do you keep your bushings in good shape?  I put the CA on and the bushings glued to the pen blanks.  When I was done with the finish I popped the bushings out and then did some light clean up to the blanks and they were good.  I am worried about the bushings though because now they have so much CA on them that it may cause trouble on the next pen.  

I had a few thoughts on how to handle it, but thought I would see what others do since many of you produce quite a few pens so there must be a better way.

Thanks... 

I will post the pick of the pen as soon as I can get a picture taken of it.

Ben


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (May 7, 2006)

Soak them in a jar of acetone.


----------



## Fangar (May 7, 2006)

Teh Acetone will take the CA right off in short order.  Many people use a small amount of wax on the bushings prior to the CA process to help avoid the issue.  I have found that if you "Crack" them off, you will often damage the finish near the fittings and cause what appears to be air pokcets under the finish.

I use a delrin rod that I bought from Tap plastics.  CA does not stick to it.  I made a set of bushigns for each pen kit I make.  When I am doing my finishes, I use the delrin bushings.  For 7mm size kits (Euro, Slimline, Streamline, etc.) I just small pieces of tubes as spacers and eliminate the bushings.  

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## bca1313 (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for the great ideas.  That is really helpful.


----------



## ncseeker (May 9, 2006)

Fangar,

I think delrin bushings is a great idea !!  I just ordered a rod of delrin from Tap Plastics.  Is there anything I should know or be aware of before I try turning my own bushings?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Fangar (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ncseeker_
> <br />Fangar,
> 
> I think delrin bushings is a great idea !!  I just ordered a rod of delrin from Tap Plastics.  Is there anything I should know or be aware of before I try turning my own bushings?
> ...



Mike,

The most important aspect is to drill the 1/4" hole dead center and straight.  I use a 3/4" rod to start with and my 3/4" collect in my beal.  It holds the stock nice and straight.  Once the 1/4" hole is drilled (So that the stock will slide over your mandrel) I simple put it on the lathe with the pen mandrel and use the bushings as guides.  The only real crticial measurement is the lower step of the bushing, or the portion that fits into the tube.  This size can be achieved by using the metal bushing as a guide. I use a flat parting tool to turn the delrin down to the size.  The ourter diameter, that will be up against the blank... I turn this down past the size of the noomal bushing.  There is no reason to have it to full size as you are not using it in that capacity.  I just leave like a small lip for the tube to push to.  Also, to save stock, I make all of the bushings in 3 pieces, like a cigar set (Instead of 4).  

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## ncseeker (May 9, 2006)

Fangar,

Thanks for the info !!  I didn't even think of making the sets using only three busings.  That's a great idea.  Cuts down on the mistakes !!

I have 8 feet of rod coming so hopefully I'll be able to make at least a few keeper sets ! [][]


----------



## Jerryconn (May 9, 2006)

Fangar,
Do you know if either UMHW (I think that is the correct initials) or Teflon will work with CA? I have a block of stuff at home that is one of the two materials and thought about cutting it into some bushings to try but I didn't want to chance ruining a pen. Is there a reason why you cannot drill a 1/4" or 7MM hole into some blocks and them mount them on a mandrel and turn them?
Thanks
Jerry


----------



## Fangar (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jerryconn_
> <br />Fangar,
> Do you know if either UMHW (I think that is the correct initials) or Teflon will work with CA? I have a block of stuff at home that is one of the two materials and thought about cutting it into some bushings to try but I didn't want to chance ruining a pen. Is there a reason why you cannot drill a 1/4" or 7MM hole into some blocks and them mount them on a mandrel and turn them?
> Thanks
> Jerry



Jerry,

UMHW should work well too.  From what I have read, CA does not stick to it either.  No reason you can't mount them via a 1/4" and turn them at all.

Fangar


----------



## RogerGarrett (May 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />I use a delrin rod that I bought from Tap plastics.  CA does not stick to it.  I made a set of bushigns for each pen kit I make.  When I am doing my finishes, I use the delrin bushings.  For 7mm size kits (Euro, Slimline, Streamline, etc.) I just small pieces of tubes as spacers and eliminate the bushings.



This is the reason I joined this list - for great information like this (and humor that I often see applied to posts)[]

I ordered a rod moments ago and will turn the requisite bushings for use with a CA finish.  I guess I'll also order new bushings for turning as I abused my first sets when learning - luckily they were cheapo versions that came with promo kits and such. [] 

Any advice for reducing wear on bushings as you use them for time?  Other than keeping the knives and sandpaper off......

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## angboy (May 21, 2006)

Doesn't anyone on here want to start making bushings out of delrin, and selling them to those of us that know we'd never be able to do it for ourselves? [][]


----------



## Fangar (May 21, 2006)

Angela,

I have seen some of your pens, and can tell you that you would easily be able to turn your own.  It is quite simple really.  The only measurement that is even close to critical is the size that slides inside the tube.  Even that one can vary a little.  Give it a shot!

Fangar


----------



## fuzzydog (May 21, 2006)

bca, until the delrin arrived and you have it milled correctly. Try this, before I start applying the BLO/CA I loosen the mandrel nut. slide the turned blanks off bushings (they are still on the mandrel) using a Q tip dip it in the BLO and apply to the mandrel. If you think about it the BLO hits the blank before the CA so you are not introducing anything new to the mix and your results are the same.
David


----------



## DCBluesman (May 21, 2006)

Try lacquer instead, Angela! []


----------

